# Goodyear Hi Way Patrol Kids Bike, 20" ballon tires



## mzn8cp (Dec 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me anything about this kids bike. Where should I look for a date stamp? The head badge Reads "Goodyear Hi Way Patrol", nothing about Columbia. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks like a columbia to me and the number should be underneath the sprocket(bottom bracket) but not 100 percent sure.


----------



## mzn8cp (Dec 18, 2011)

*Update - 1951*

I found the numder under some paint. I emailed MrsColumbia and was told it is a 1951, he then sent me a picture of a Columbia bike as a reference, kind of neat. Have not decided to sell or restore yet, but the bike is a year older than I am.


----------

